# ASK A NURSE - The Ever Popular Aspirin question!



## Kelly M (May 8, 2004)

Hi,

I know lots of people ask about taking aspirin!  I am started my 2nd cycle of IVF/ICSI this month, and I would really like to take the baby aspirin this time as I didn't on my last cycle and I want to maximise my chances where possible, and it sounds very positive to me..

The question is, when do you start taking the baby aspirin in your cycle? Is it from stimms or down reg or EC??  Obviously I will run this all by my nurse and do what I am told, but for my last cycle she wasn't so bothered about the aspirin idea, so I want to be armed with a plan when I go in next week!

Many thanks for any help!
Kelly


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Mainly the advice is to start at down reg but if this has passed then start straight away. Word of caution: do not take if you suffer from stomach ulcers or asthma and only ever take 75 mg daily, no more.

Ruth


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Sorry if this sounds like a dumb question, but what is 'baby aspirin' used for and what does it do?


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

I was advised by argc to start taking it today (i'm about 3 days away from EC).  dosage 75g p/day.  I asked why and it is supposed to help with the uterus lining.


----------

